# Bailey might have cancer



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Found a small mass on Bailey's back last week. It's doubled in size since then. Took a fine needle aspirite of it and pathology came back as a probable spindle cell tumor. 

Surgery tomorrow. 

I'm a wreck.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh no, not Bailey . I'm very sorry to hear this. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my Lord. I am so, so sorry. i know you will worry like crazy but we will all send good thoughts and prayers your way and hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh my, I know you are terrified. We'll be sending some good vibes to your precious Bailey. I know what you're going through and am so sorry. Please keep us in the loop. Hugs to all of you. :hug:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. We're sending all our thoughts your way.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear about Bailey. I hope everything goes well and nothing more will come of it. Sending good vibes her way.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Will say a prayer that Bailey gets through the surgery easily and recovers quickly.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God, I'm so flippin sorry, I know how much Bailey means to you. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, just sick I'm guessing.
Kudos to you for catching the lump though, 99% of owners wouldn't have caught a mass like that before it was far too late. Especially one that is growing that fast. And, because you are so observant and attentive to your pup's, you have truly given her the best fighting chance in the world. 
Best of luck and I mean that from the bottom of my heart. ((hugs)).


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw this on Facebook.. that really sucks! Paws and fingers crossed for you guys! :sad:

At least you caught it really early and are getting it removed right away. How old is miss Bailey?

Will there be a biopsy done of the lump after it's removed?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you guys and sending good vibes  *HUGS*


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

We'll be keeping you guys in our thoughts, hang in there ok?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh No! We're keeping Bailey and you guys in our thoughts, and keeping our fingers and paws crossed for the best outcome.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Good thoughts for you. It's great that they're getting it off right away. Keep us updated.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope she does good with her surgery and recovers quickly. Is there a chance that it could be nothing? Hopefuly its just a scare and isnt anything... But its still hard to deal with. 

Sending thoughts and vibes


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your dog. I hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, big margins, big, big margins.
Thats what I tell the Dr's when I have skin cancers cut out, I'd rather they take more out than they need to, it saves going back and having it re-cut, or worse.
Good luck, hang in there, we are all thinking and worrying about you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how we weather these storm clouds is beyond me, even if the surgeon comes back and says it's nothing. we got it all.

that wait is the longest night i ever spend. my heart goes out to the entire family.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, in all honesty, I would be a wreck as well. But you are a strong woman; even though this may be a hellish night, you have tons of support and all good wishes from us here... :grouphug:

Hoping for the best outcome for Bailey.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh man. I can't even imagine how scary this must be for you guys. It sounds like you found it really soon, so that's great. Hopefully it'll be nipped in the bud never to be seen again.

We're praying for you all.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh man, those damn lumps and bumps! Aspen and I will be praying for Bailey and you guys over here...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks to you all for your support, kind words and thoughtfulness. Bailey is my soul dog...I can't think of what life is like without her here with me. I've never been so impatient....I will definitely keep you guys posted on her progress! 



Caty M said:


> I saw this on Facebook.. that really sucks! Paws and fingers crossed for you guys! :sad:
> 
> At least you caught it really early and are getting it removed right away. How old is miss Bailey?
> 
> Will there be a biopsy done of the lump after it's removed?


I will absolutely be sending the mass out for biopsy. This is the only way to know for sure what kind of cancer it is and what prognosis she will have. 

Bailey just turned five in November. 



Makovach said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. I hope she does good with her surgery and recovers quickly. Is there a chance that it could be nothing? Hopefuly its just a scare and isnt anything... But its still hard to deal with.
> 
> Sending thoughts and vibes


There is a chance that it's nothing. But the fact the pathologist saw spindle cells on there chances are it is a cancerous mass...what kind has yet to be determined :frown: 



MollyWoppy said:


> And, big margins, big, big margins.
> Thats what I tell the Dr's when I have skin cancers cut out, I'd rather they take more out than they need to, it saves going back and having it re-cut, or worse.
> Good luck, hang in there, we are all thinking and worrying about you.


Thanks Penney. I really appreciate your kind words and I know you know how I feel right now. I will be standing right next to the doctor...if I feel she needs to take more aggressive margins I will!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

My heart and thoughts are with you tonight for the best possible prognosis. I know the dread you feel all too well right now.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no! I hope everything will be okay  sending positve vibes to Bailey <3


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh man, I am so sorry. I'm sending all the positive vibes that Huginn and I can muster for you.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I hope surgery goes well and the news will be good after. I know how you will worry, I would do the same. Sending lots of good thoughts your way...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I just saw this thread. I am sooo sorry! Please let us know as soon as you find out anything!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Saw this on facebook; but want you to know we are keeping fingers and paws crossed. Bailey will be fine, it's you and Jon that will be need a drink!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry about Bailey, having lost two dogs to cancer I can feel your pain. Since I have two hounds and a bullmastiff I will have lots of drool to sling your way. I hope everything will be alright.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Sending 'treatable' vibes!!!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Lots of positive vibes being sent your way :hug:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no, not Bailey.
She will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear your baby has a lump, always scary and I hope you have a positive outcome.
Hugs from Sarah and Stanley


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this. I went through this awhile ago and it's not easy but it seems like you have a fighting chance right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you both


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How did it go Natalie? I do so hope everything went as planned and you are confident they got it all. Thinking of you and our little Bailey.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> How did it go Natalie? I do so hope everything went as planned and you are confident they got it all. Thinking of you and our little Bailey.


LITTLE Bailey? Hahaha. 

I saw this on facebook as well. I don't think you need reminding again about how much I love Bailey. She and Mousse would be mine if I thought I could sneak them away from you and Linsey in my pockets! How big those pockets would have to be...

Just thought we would send our positive vibes from DFC as well as facebook!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! Bailey thanks you for all the positive thoughts and love! 

Everything went smoothly yesterday. Blood work was completely normal, she did very well under anesthesia and her wake up couldn't have been more peaceful. 

Her incision is like 4 inches long for a pea sized mass. I think we took very aggressive margins! Now I just have to wait patiently for lab results. I'm hoping its nothing, and if it is something I'm hoping for something very manageable. 

I'll keep you all posted! I'm glad I've got this place for a wonderful support system! You guys rock eace:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How long will it take to get the results back? I'm so glad everything went well during the surgery. Hopefully if it was something bad, it's all gone now.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing well!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It'll take 3-5 business days to get results....patience is not a virtue of mine! 

I forgot to mention.....we have a vet school intern working with us right now. She came over to monitor Bailey during surgery and peeked in her mouth. She was amazed at her teeth! She asked if I brushed her teeth regularly....nope. She asked if I do regular dental cleanings on her....nope! I told her that clean, sparkly teeth are a benefit to a raw meaty bones diet! She was like..."oh, that's cool!" She gets all her food free from school...purina...can you say product placement!?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thoughts with you guys, Nat. Glad it seems to be going well sofar.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> It'll take 3-5 business days to get results....patience is not a virtue of mine!
> 
> I forgot to mention.....we have a vet school intern working with us right now. She came over to monitor Bailey during surgery and peeked in her mouth. She was amazed at her teeth! She asked if I brushed her teeth regularly....nope. She asked if I do regular dental cleanings on her....nope! I told her that clean, sparkly teeth are a benefit to a raw meaty bones diet! She was like..."oh, that's cool!" She gets all her food free from school...purina...can you say product placement!?


Well, I guess it could be worse but man that seems like a long time.

And vets tell us they have no vested interest in selling certain foods. Maybe that's why my vet has Purina all over his waiting room along with the Science Diet.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, I guess it could be worse but man that seems like a long time.
> 
> And *vets tell us they have no vested interest in selling certain foods.* Maybe that's why my vet has Purina all over his waiting room along with the Science Diet.


Yeah that never made any sense to me
Celias vet had an entire waiting room stacked full of SD bags. There was literally not one sitting space. Just bag after bag after bag.

I am glad that the intern asked about her teeth! Hopefully that information will stick with her.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats for the update. So relieved to to hear it went well, and that you erred on the side of caution, you can't afford not to in these cases. I'm quite impressed that you even found a lump that small and again on how quickly you got it tested and taken care of. 
Bailey should be making you breakfast in bed for a month!
PS the reason I nag so much about the margins is because I've had to have a couple of skin cancers cut out three times. The surgeons don't want to be responsible for a big scar, but now I just tell them, screw the scar, just figure out how much you think you should cut and then treble it.
Even if Bailey's does come back positive, and I think you probably have a good idea of what the result's going to be, she will be fine, getting on to it quickly is the cure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thats for the update. So relieved to to hear it went well, and that you erred on the side of caution, you can't afford not to in these cases. I'm quite impressed that you even found a lump that small and again on how quickly you got it tested and taken care of.
> Bailey should be making you breakfast in bed for a month!
> PS the reason I nag so much about the margins is because I've had to have a couple of skin cancers cut out three times. The surgeons don't want to be responsible for a big scar, but now I just tell them, screw the scar, just figure out how much you think you should cut and then treble it.
> Even if Bailey's does come back positive, and I think you probably have a good idea of what the result's going to be, she will be fine, getting on to it quickly is the cure.


personally, i'm glad you said something. i'd rather have huge margins and a worthy scar than miss a single cell.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Baily is in our thoughts and prayers,and you are to,sounds like you caught this right away and that is really great,cant wait for an update.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The C word NOOOOOOOOOOO. So sorry to hear this. I am checking the updates . Sending healing vibes for THE VERY BEST OUTCOME for Bailey! Give her alot of hugs! I really hope everything turns out to be something very minor, and simple! Blessing to You and Bailey and Jon!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Goooo Bailey girl! 

The "Bailey Family" is in our thoughts...


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

All paws crossed and positive thoughts are being sent. Benign! Benign! Benign!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

So sorry about your baby girl! I will pray that it is nothing serious and that she will be A-okay! Waiting when it comes to something like this is not easy so stay strong and positive  Hugs and kisses to Bailey!


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that Bailey has to go through surgery. I will be praying for clean lines around the tumor area once it is removed. 

Once Bailey is home you may want to start feeding Lima Beans, Asparagus, Golden Flax Seed and Sweet Potatoes to Bailey.
Lima Beans stop blood flow to any tumor, Asparagus, Golden Flax Seed and Sweet Potatoes fights all cancers. All have proven track records that they work.
We are working with a rescue we took in. The vets say he should have passed by now, but he is going on four months with us and doing okay.


----------

